# Does anybody know any games about hedgehogs



## subversplat (Jan 24, 2009)

Personally, I feel that real-life hedgehogs move far too slowly and wish there was a game where they could run really fast, but as far as I know nobody has made any such game


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 24, 2009)

well i had an ex that used to play a few hedgehog games ...  one was called set the big dog on the hedgehog which ended in both hedgehog and dog moving fast and the other was called hedgehog football.

a ha , just noticed that this is in the games/comp forum ummmm.....


----------



## mauvais (Jan 24, 2009)

There's a game called Speedy the Porcupine where you have to run around collecting coins and then fight the evil Dr. Automatednik, but I don't think that's quite what you want is it?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2009)

subversplat said:


> Personally, I feel that real-life hedgehogs move far too slowly and wish there was a game where they could run really fast, but as far as I know nobody has made any such game



I'd like to play a game where you are a slightly racist italian stereotype with a mushroom habit.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 24, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I'd like to play a game where you are a slightly racist italian stereotype with a mushroom habit.


Oh you want Italian Presidency '09.


----------



## subversplat (Jan 24, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I'd like to play a game where you are a slightly racist italian stereotype with a mushroom habit.


----------



## Addy (Jan 24, 2009)

subversplat said:


> Personally, I feel that real-life hedgehogs move far too slowly and wish there was a game where they could run really fast, but as far as I know nobody has made any such game


 






http://www.mywii.com.au/img/game/large/sonic-the-hedghog-2-5.jpg


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 24, 2009)

subversplat said:


> Personally, I feel that real-life hedgehogs move far too slowly and wish there was a game where they could run really fast, but as far as I know nobody has made any such game


I've always felt there was room for a game where plumbers actually turned up when they said they would, and got straight to work, using pipes to get from one place to another in a flash.  And if they could be Italian, too, that'd be a bonus.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 24, 2009)

I was looking for a game which would demonstrate the futility of war - perhaps one where you control a missile defence system and are faced with an endless bombardment of nuclear missiles, initially being quite simple to destroy but eventually overwhelming you and causing the destruction of all of the cities under your protection. Thus showing that the only sure defence is diplomacy and negotiation. I couldn't find one though.

I was also looking for one which was about the inevitable failure of market capitalism, something like, oh, I don't know, where one player is able to build on their capital to purchase more and more of the available property in the game and gradually drive everyone else into penury. It could be set up so that the outcome of each game, unless the game was abandoned or the rules were not followed, was always one person with everything and everyone else with nothing. That seems a bit unlikely too.

I should stop looking for this political stuff, games are just games after all.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 24, 2009)

Addy said:


> http://www.mywii.com.au/img/game/large/sonic-the-hedghog-2-5.jpg



wooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh


----------



## zenie (Jan 24, 2009)

This was what I thought of straight away. Hedgehog croquet 



> Alice thought she had never seen such a curious croquet-ground in her life: it was all ridges and furrows: the croquet balls were live hedgehogs, and the mallets live flamingoes, and the soldiers had to double themselves up and stand on their hands and feet, to make the arches.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 24, 2009)

I know a great game about posting on the wrong thread.


----------



## Addy (Jan 24, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> wooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh


 


Fixed


----------



## _pH_ (Jan 24, 2009)

i vaguely remember a game where you had to get a hedgehog across the road, a bit like frogger


----------



## isitme (Jan 24, 2009)

mauvais said:


> Oh you want Italian Presidency '09.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jan 24, 2009)

You can play croquet with hedgehogs.


----------



## Addy (Jan 24, 2009)

Wolveryeti said:


> You can play croquet with hedgehogs.




close...


----------

